# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Needs opinions please !- tempel point past system use ?

## Jayden stewart

Hi guys, looking for some opinion from all you guys in the know here.
So Im concerned about my tempel points that they are receding and thinning past the point of being able to effectively use a system. My right side seems so much thinner than my left side, Ive just started using regaine 5% on that tempel and ordered a Derma roller, how bad do you guys think I am ? do you guys think there is any chance of thickening up that area or am I too far gone ? Does any one have any advice at all its teally getting me down and anxious that I cant even keep a system anymore, Ive added photos here.

----------


## Candide

Are you wearing a system in those pics? If so, I think it looks fine for now. Just keep the side hair buzzed close as you currently are, and that conceals the thinning. You won't be in problems with your system until your temples recede to slick bald, and hopefully that won't happen.

----------


## Diffuse33

Hello, do you have a hair system in the pictures you have uploaded. The thinning on one side seems almost natural in appearance and even looks a little low to be 'standard' recession.

----------

